# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  ReefPRATA

## Ricardo Prata

*Ola a todos*, 

Início este topico para dar a conhecer uma nova montagem que estou a desenvolver,
pois já são alguns anos neste maravilhoso "mundo" hobby e muitas duvidas tendem a 
persistir e quando muitas delas são ultrapassadas, outras surgem logo quero aprender muito mais.
Agradeço a todos que me têm ajudado.

_Aquário_-1050x500x450
_Sump_    -780x450x450

_Calha T5_-8x39W--3x39w blue plus, 2x39w purple, 3x39w aquablue special (ATI).
_Circulação_-Vortech MP40W ES.
_Skimmer_ - Nac 66 
_Bomba Doseadora_-Balling.
_Reactor_-Biopellets (200ml).
_Controlador_-Ph.

*Fotos*










Abraço.

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

*Boas Ricardo

Até que enfim ganhaste coragem!!!!!
Para mim como já te tinha dito ta excelente,só.....devia ter mais duas ou três rochas.....
De resto boa selecção de corais ,magnificas cores e muito clean alem de estar o mais simples possivel em equipamento, e só tem se nao me engano 2 meses...certo?
Fico muito contente de teres partilhado esta maravilha,a velha guarda em acção e evolução
Um peixe.....fazes-me lembrar uma pessoa teimosa*

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, está mesmo muito giro, gosto do aspecto clean, com espaço para os peixes nadarem. muito bom  :Wink:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Ricardo

Tudo muito cool,muito clean.
Agora quero ver daqui a seis meses...como tal vai mantendo o post actualizado...isto porque gosto de avaliar os sistemas já com algum tempinho  :yb665:  e não limpos ou montados recentemente,pois fico sempre com o ninho atrás da orelha,visto em 90% dos casos,depois dessa fase por alguma razão deixarem de actualizar os sistemas.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Ricardo,

Por momentos pensei que estava a ver o aquário do SunnyX.... Eh Eh  :Big Grin:  

Muito bom, os meus parabéns! Gostei muito do layout, está muito bem conseguido.

Que produtos estás a adicionar? As cores estão espectaculares, principalmente as acroporas. Mas toma só um pouco de cuidado porque a montipora parece-me um bocado clara de mais - sinal de falta de nutrientes, o que pode ser consequência de excesso de fonte de carbono ou bactérias. Nesta fase, isso pode levar ao aparecimento de diatomáceas em força no areão e rochas. 

Continua com as actualizações, queremos muito ver a evolução do teu aquário.... está 5 estrelas!

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Ricardo
> 
> Tudo muito cool,muito clean.
> Agora quero ver daqui a seis meses...como tal vai mantendo o post actualizado...isto porque gosto de avaliar os sistemas já com algum tempinho  e não limpos ou montados recentemente,pois fico sempre com o ninho atrás da orelha,visto em 90% dos casos,depois dessa fase por alguma razão deixarem de actualizar os sistemas.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Caro Jorge,

O intuito é mesmo esse, manter o mais limpo possível, vou com certeza seguir essa ética de actualização.
Garanto que daqui a 6 meses, cito este seu comentário com actualizações sucessivas que irei fazer.!

grato.




> Boas, está mesmo muito giro, gosto do aspecto clean, com espaço para os peixes nadarem. muito bom


Olá João, obrigado pelo comentário "sempre a tentar melhorar".

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> *Boas Ricardo
> 
> Até que enfim ganhaste coragem!!!!!
> Para mim como já te tinha dito ta excelente,só.....devia ter mais duas ou três rochas.....
> De resto boa selecção de corais ,magnificas cores e muito clean alem de estar o mais simples possivel em equipamento, e só tem se nao me engano 2 meses...certo?
> Fico muito contente de teres partilhado esta maravilha,a velha guarda em acção e evolução
> Um peixe.....fazes-me lembrar uma pessoa teimosa*


Olá *Paulo*

Sem comentários eheheh.

Grande abraço.




> Olá Ricardo,
> 
> Por momentos pensei que estava a ver o aquário do SunnyX.... Eh Eh  
> 
> Muito bom, os meus parabéns! Gostei muito do layout, está muito bem conseguido.
> 
> Que produtos estás a adicionar? As cores estão espectaculares, principalmente as acroporas. Mas toma só um pouco de cuidado porque a montipora parece-me um bocado clara de mais - sinal de falta de nutrientes, o que pode ser consequência de excesso de fonte de carbono ou bactérias. Nesta fase, isso pode levar ao aparecimento de diatomáceas em força no areão e rochas. 
> 
> Continua com as actualizações, queremos muito ver a evolução do teu aquário.... está 5 estrelas!


Olá *Ricardo Pinto*,

SunnyX, grande inspiração!

Estou a usar componentes da zeovit nomeadamente vitalizer 2 vezes por semana, aminoacid 2 vezes por semana, stylo-poci glow 2 vezes por semana.
Também faço TPAS semanais 35/40 litros "cerca de 20% do volume de agua" adicionando ULTRA EASY *K* (Kalium-Mix) da Fauna Marin, ter atenção 
o uso deste produto!.
Quanto o aparecimento de diatomáceas nada até ver!
Concordo que a agua terá falta de nutrientes, vou tentar corrigir esse ponto.

Grande Abraço, espero ajuda!.

Pequeno video:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Gosto!

Muito clean como já foi dito.
Muito simples (o que é um elogio neste contexto).

Só colocaria, tal como refere o paulo, mais uma rochita. :yb665:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Ricardo

O vídio è só para os amigos??  :Admirado: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## João Seguro

LOL pois é não se consegue ver :P 

fiquei com curiosidade.

----------


## Ricardo Prata

Olá,

Sorry, erro de publicação !
Correcção efectuada.

----------


## Ana Claudia

Ola caro Ricardo =)

Finalmente te decidiste a por o teu aqua para o pessoal poder conhecer, era uma pena se nao o fizesses. 

Gosto muito do teu peixinho novo =) E os corais estao bem maiores do que quando eu os vi pessoalmente ha um mes atraz se tanto =) e com cores bem mais bonitas e bem mais vivas.
Andas desaparecido...
Parabens.
Bjo

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Ola caro Ricardo =)
> 
> Finalmente te decidiste a por o teu aqua para o pessoal poder conhecer, era uma pena se nao o fizesses. 
> 
> Gosto muito do teu peixinho novo =) E os corais estao bem maiores do que quando eu os vi pessoalmente ha um mes atraz se tanto =) e com cores bem mais bonitas e bem mais vivas.
> Andas desaparecido...
> Parabens.
> Bjo



Olá,

Pois, mas dá muito trabalho ter que tirar tudo sempre que posso para pintar e colocar de novo...!!!!! rsrsrsrs

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Gosto!
> 
> Muito clean como já foi dito.
> Muito simples (o que é um elogio neste contexto).
> 
> Só colocaria, tal como refere o paulo, mais uma rochita.




Olá *Hugo*,

A simplicidade é que se torna por vezes um grande desafio!
Quanto a rocha possivelmente irá levar mais, mas o quanto basta para suportar só mesmo as novas entradas (corais), 
como também já tinha explicado ò *Paulo*, mas é muito bom poder contar com diversas opiniões.

Obr.

----------


## João Seguro

Boas Ricardo, mete ai o video público para todos podermos ver sff :P

Boas festas!!

João Seguro

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Boas Ricardo,

Muitos parabéns! O aquário está simplesmente magnifico... 

Muito clean e muito bem pensado! Sem dúvida que vai ser um dos aquários de referência muito rapidamente, espero um dia poder ver este ao vivo 

 :yb677:

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

> Olá,
> 
> Pois, mas dá muito trabalho ter que tirar tudo sempre que posso para pintar e colocar de novo...!!!!! rsrsrsrs


Boas Ricardo

Eu bem desconfiava que os andavas a pintar....mas agora com essa pallete de cores já nao ha duvidas de qualquer modo estao bem pintados!!! :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Simples e bonito Ricardo...  :Pracima: 
Se calhar colocaria alguma altura em alguns dos corais apenas para os colocar em evidencia e criar alguma perspectiva mas está muito bonito!
Parabéns!

----------


## Ana Claudia

> Boas Ricardo
> 
> Eu bem desconfiava que os andavas a pintar....mas agora com essa pallete de cores já nao ha duvidas de qualquer modo estao bem pintados!!!


Olha que eu concordo com o Paulo =) LOL
Estas com muito jeitinho para a pintura ultimamente  :yb624:  E gabo a tua paciencia de pintar os corais todas as semanas 
Bjo

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá *Hugo*,
> 
> A simplicidade é que se torna por vezes um grande desafio!
> Quanto a rocha possivelmente irá levar mais, mas o quanto basta para suportar só mesmo as novas entradas (corais), 
> como também já tinha explicado ò *Paulo*, mas é muito bom poder contar com diversas opiniões.
> 
> Obr.


 :Olá:  Ricardo

Novo erro de publicação  :SbQuestion2: 
Bom Natal para ti e família  :Xmascheers:  e um Novo Ano sem sobressaltos.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Boas Ricardo, mete ai o video público para todos podermos ver sff :P
> 
> Boas festas!!
> 
> João Seguro





> Ricardo
> 
> Novo erro de publicação 
> Bom Natal para ti e família  e um Novo Ano sem sobressaltos.
> 
> Jorge Neves



Olá *João* e *Jorge*,

Mil desculpas, penso que a situação esta resolvida.!

Boas Festas também para vocês  :SbBiere5:

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Simples e bonito Ricardo... 
> Se calhar colocaria alguma altura em alguns dos corais apenas para os colocar em evidencia e criar alguma perspectiva mas está muito bonito!
> Parabéns!


Olá *Marco*,

Sim, estou a pensar fazer mesmo isso " *altura em alguns dos corais apenas para os colocar em evidencia e criar alguma perspectiva*",
mas estou a querer fase-lo da melhor maneira não mexendo muito de uma só vez.(vou tentar fazer com muita calma pois começa-se a notar alguns crescimentos)
Estou muito preocupado é com a falta de nutrientes que existe, gostaria de umas sugestões para corrigir este problema, já ando a fazer "Cocktail" de comida para os poucos peixes que tenho para tentar minimizar a situação.
Penso que o equilíbrio é um pouco complexo!!

Obrigado pela ajuda.





> Boas Ricardo,
> 
> Muitos parabéns! O aquário está simplesmente magnifico... 
> 
> Muito clean e muito bem pensado! Sem dúvida que vai ser um dos aquários de referência muito rapidamente, espero um dia poder ver este ao vivo


Olá *João*,

Ainda tenho muito para aprender, mas de qualquer forma sempre a tentar melhorar!.

Obrigado.

----------


## Ana Claudia

:Olá: Ola desaparecido

Já consegui ver o teu video  :Smile:  Tá muito fixe  :SbOk5: 

Onde esta os teus 2 palhaços? falta ai um tangerina e um black...

Tens de me vir cá fazer uma visita, aquilo tá fixe, agora precisa é de uns coraiszitos duros para dar animação á coisa  :Coradoeolhos:   :CylFou3: 

Um bom Natal 

Bjo

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Ricardo...
Tens 2 opções simples para aumentares nutrientes. Alimentas um pouco mais os peixes... ou fazes isso diariamente ou apenas dois dias por semana mas sempre variações pequenas e sem exagerar. A Valida ou uma Eflo são bons guias, que são os corais que uso como referencia. Pega num coral que tenhas e que conheças bem e verifica a sua reação. Assim podes "controlar" os nutrientes pela variação de cor do coral e esses que te disse são dois bons exemplos...

Um outro método, se não gostas de exagerar na comida, é desligares o escumador 1 dia ou meio dia durante a semana e verificares o que acontece com o mesmo controlo dos corais como te disse antes. Não o faças é de noite como deves saber... 

Eu, como sou adepto da comida e manter os peixes gordos  :Coradoeolhos: , opto pelo primeiro método mas vê lá o que é melhor para ti...

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Alimentas um pouco mais os peixes...


Olá *Marco*,

Estou a iniciar esta dica, neste momento faz mais sentido penso eu.
Vamos ver como será a reacção.

Um pequeno video de uma das ACRO selvagem que se parecia muito Tímida!



Obrigado pela ajuda.

----------


## Ricardo Prata

...Umas Fotos,
 tiradas com a minha NIKON D200, continuo a não perceber puto dos settings da maquina!

----------


## Ricardo Prata

Peixes,

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  Ricardo

Tudo 5*

Parabéns está muito bonito.

----------


## ulissesilva

Viva
Muitos parabens pelo aquário.Poucas vezes intervenho aqui, embora acompanhe o forum com regularidade e sem desprimor para todos aqueles que aqui mostram os seus belissimos aquários, este é sem dúvida ( na minha modesta opinião) um dos mais belos que por aqui andam. Talvez porque como alguem já disse, pela simplicidade, mas talvez por isso mesmo, o diferencie para melhor dos restantes.Penso que é daqueles aquários que se olha e pensa ´´gostaria de ter um assim``.
Ve-se por aqui muita coisa e são poucos os que diferenciam pela sua beleza  estetica mas o teu é para mim sem duvida é uma referencia.
Muita sorte para este projecto
Cumprimentos
Ulisses

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Ricardo
> 
> Tudo 5*
> 
> Parabéns está muito bonito.


Obrigado.

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Viva
> 
> Muita sorte para este projecto
> Cumprimentos
> Ulisses


Olá *Ulissesilva*,

Muito obrigado pelo comentário, sim espero muita sorte!

Cumprimentos.

----------


## Ricardo Prata

Uma pequena actualização:

Hoje o *ReefPRATA* faz 90 dias.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Espectacular Ricardo! Adoro esse ar clean! :yb677: 

Qaulquer dia a ver se combinamos para ver isso ao vivo...se for possível claro! :SbOk5:

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Espectacular Ricardo! Adoro esse ar clean!
> 
> Qaulquer dia a ver se combinamos para ver isso ao vivo...se for possível claro!


Olá *Ricardo*,

Terei uma enorme satisfação em te receber sim, tanto a ti como também o teu pai..."in my place"

Uma das coisas que me fascina é com certeza a limpeza que efectuo no sistema, só para teres uma pequena ideia chego a andar com uma "escova de dentes" a limpar o silicone do aquário.!

Por vezes e como sabes, de estar mt limpo acaba por faltar nutrientes o sistema!!

Mas vou seguindo esta Filosofia e com as vossas dicas de ajuda tento fazer correcções.

Obrigado, abraço.

----------


## PauloOliveira

Está muitoo Bonito ... Realmente esse ar clean e espaçoso dá outa vida aos aquarios ...

ja vi e revi carradas de vezes as tuas fotos e ainda nao consegui perceder como fazes a passagem da água do aqua para a sump ...mas posso ser eu que ando distraido   :Wink: 

abraço ..

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Está muitoo Bonito ... Realmente esse ar clean e espaçoso dá outa vida aos aquarios ...
> 
> ja vi e revi carradas de vezes as tuas fotos e ainda nao consegui perceder como fazes a passagem da água do aqua para a sump ...mas posso ser eu que ando distraido  
> 
> abraço ..


Olá *Paulo*,

Muito simples, fiz uma caixa em acrilico com 3 furos, 2 para a descida e 1 para a subida.
O locline esta a vista é mesmo aí que esta situada depois revesti a madeira e coloquei uma tampa por cima, "barulho zero".

Foto da montagem/colagem. 

1.jpg

 Abraço.

----------


## PauloOliveira

Obrigado Ricardo ... 

Perguntei porque Vou passar o meu aqua de discus 150x50x60 para um salgado, para acabar com o salgadito de 50x50, e como nao tenho furos feitosnem coluna seca, ando a estudar uma situação de como fazer, e penso que o que vou fazer é algo parecido com o que tens ai , mas em vez de corte, tenho que fazer 3 furos no vidro uma vez que o meu aqua tem travessas francesas e ao que me parece a melhor solução para nao desmontar o aquario é mesmo fazer 3 furos que depois "saiam para uma caixa como tens , ou então com tubos directos para a sump ... 

Mais uma vez OBrigado por essa foto e Continua com o bom trabalho porque essa Aquario está muitoooooo Bonito e os Corais nem se fala ..

Abraço ..

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Ricardo,

Muito bom... cada vez melhor! Os corais estão com cores brutais.

Diz-me uma coisa... como fizeste o vidro de trás do aqúario? É algum autocolante? E depois colocaste uma lâmpada atrás do aquário para dar aquele efeito? Estou a pensar numa maneira de fazer isso para o meu aquário.

Um abraço,

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Olá Ricardo,
> 
> Muito bom... cada vez melhor! Os corais estão com cores brutais.
> 
> Diz-me uma coisa... como fizeste o vidro de trás do aqúario? É algum autocolante? E depois colocaste uma lâmpada atrás do aquário para dar aquele efeito? Estou a pensar numa maneira de fazer isso para o meu aquário.
> 
> Um abraço,



Olá *Ricardo*,

Tenho alguma dificuldade em te explicar, mas vou tentar!

Não tem qualquer autocolante nem lâmpada atrás do aquário, o que acontece (penso eu depois de analisar bem) é a calha que é de 8x39w
e como esta +/- a 20 cm acima do aquário abrange em um todo os vidros,  então entra a luz pelo vidro na vertical e acaba por reflectir,
isto porque os vidros estão limpos logo ajuda.
Se reparares só existe o reflexo do meio do vidro para baixo porque em cima é o reflexo da lâmpada que esta mais próxima.
Espero ter ajudado.

Nota: Nada melhor que ver mesmo in loco. :SbOk5: 

Um pequeno Video:



Abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

eheheheh brutal isso é porreiro para as manutenções, da um jeitão do catano.

----------


## Miguel Gonçalves

Grande amigo...e que evolução!!! Poucos no mundo conseguem ter o que tens, Parabéns!! :yb677:  :yb677: 
Abraço,
Miguel Gonçalves

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Bruta!!! :yb677:

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Grande amigo...e que evolução!!! Poucos no mundo conseguem ter o que tens, Parabéns!!
> Abraço,
> Miguel Gonçalves


*Miguel*,

Sim, poucos têm a sorte de conhecer pessoas espectaculares como tu. :SbSourire19: 

Um enorme e forte abraço.

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Bruta!!!


*Hugo*,

Obrigado.

Abraço




> eheheheh brutal isso é porreiro para as manutenções, da um jeitão do catano.


*Anthony*,

Mesmo, eheheeh  :yb624: 

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Eheh... Muito bom o vídeo! Posso partilhar no blog?  :Big Grin: 




> Nota: Nada melhor que ver mesmo in loco.


Da próxima vez que andar por Lisboa, garanto-te que vou melgar-te para ver esse aquário ao vivo  :Big Grin:

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Ricardo,

Muitos parabéns! Está simplesmente genial  :yb677: 

Cores fantásticas e um aspecto muito clean!

Dos aquários a seguir com mais atenção sem dúvida

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Ricardo,
> 
> Muitos parabéns! Está simplesmente genial 
> 
> Cores fantásticas e um aspecto muito clean!
> 
> Dos aquários a seguir com mais atenção sem dúvida
> 
> Abraço


*João*,

Obrigado  :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Eheh... Muito bom o vídeo! Posso partilhar no blog?


*Ricardo*,

Claro que sim, fico muito honrado!

thanks.





> próxima vez que andar por Lisboa, garanto-te que vou melgar-te para ver esse aquário ao vivo


Sem duvida  :SbOk: 

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Oi Ricardo,

Isso está simplesmente louco, como diz o Ricardo Pinto e bem, quando estiver por Lx temos que combinar uma visita!! 

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Oi Ricardo,
> 
> Isso está simplesmente louco, como diz o Ricardo Pinto e bem, quando estiver por Lx temos que combinar uma visita!! 
> 
> Abraço


Olá* Carlos*,

Terei mt gosto em te receber.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro N Torres

:Palmas: 

PARABÉNS!

Está soberbo!

Sem dúvida uma referência!

Abraço e Boa Sorte!

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> PARABÉNS!
> 
> Está soberbo!
> 
> Sem dúvida uma referência!
> 
> Abraço e Boa Sorte!


Olá* Pedro*,

Obrigado.

----------


## João Seguro

O pormenor da calha está brutal  :Wink:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Boas.
Tudo 5estrelas.
Palavras para quê???

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Está tudo espectacular  :Smile:  adoro as medidas hehe são muito muito parecidas com as minhas.

Esse sistema de levantar a calha dava-me um jeitão!!!

Pedro

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Está tudo espectacular  adoro as medidas hehe são muito muito parecidas com as minhas.
> 
> Esse sistema de levantar a calha dava-me um jeitão!!!
> 
> Pedro


Olá *Pedro*,

Obrigado, sim dá mesmo um jeitão.




> O pormenor da calha está brutal


 :SbOk3: 




> Boas.
> 
> Tudo 5estrelas.
> Palavras para quê???


*Ricardo*,

 Obrigado, palavra sim sempre, sejam elas qual forem dentro do seu contexto!
 :SbOk2: 



Gosto muito deste coral, quem se atreve a dar o nome da sua espécie?

----------


## António Vitor

Apareceu no reefbuilders...
lol
tinha de ser tuga...é mesmo para dizer que só não somos os melhores do mundo porque não queremos...
 :Big Grin: 

Parabéns Ricardo!

Eles fazem lá umas perguntas espero que possas responder! não sei se dominas o inglês mas se não eu posso ajudar.

----------


## António Vitor

http://reefbuilders.com/2012/01/26/a...pretty-clever/

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Eh Eh! Vocês nem imaginam como ver esse post no Reefbuilders me deixa contente.

É assim mesmo... vamos mostrar ao Mundo que os Tugas são do melhor!  :Big Grin: 

Parabéns Ricardo, eu vi logo que este vídeo ia ter sucesso, tens aí um sistema altamente.

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

@Ricardo Pinto, quase que adivinho onde é que o reefbuilders viu o video  :Wink:  hehe  :yb665:

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

Eu bem te disse para publicares isso mais cedo... :yb665:  :yb665: ..nao acreditas-te.... :yb665:  :yb665: 
Ja sabes a minha opiniao  :Palmas: 
Parabens Ricardo :SbOk: 
.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Parabéns Ricardo por todo o teu sistema. Clean, soft, genius, brilliant!
A inveja é feia... eh eh!

Para aqueles que gostaram do sistema da luminária do Ricardo, aqui ficam algumas dicas.

Tópicos: "Para quem a luminaria estorva... "
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....inaria-estorva...

Este post pode ser eliminado sem qualquer problema.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Prata

Olá,

Este sistema de suporte/elevar a luminária já tinha visto no Reefcentral achei fantástico.
Eu como estava a iniciar  o projecto *ReefPRATA*, deparei-me com a seguinte dúvida: como suportar a luminária não gostando eu de ver suportes aparafusados na parede, também não gosto de ver a calha a ser suportada pelo aquário.
Surgiu-me a ideia de um motor de estores eléctricos, logo corri a uma loja baseada neste equipamento e adquiri um motor que suporta 30 kg de peso e o comando/comutador.
Então foi só mesmo instalar, mandei fazer a caixa em madeira para ele se encaixar e fazer as respectivas ligações eléctricas.  

Umas fotos da montagem:

Motor,



Caixa de alojamento,



Resultado final,



VOILÁ  :SbSourire:

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Eh Eh! Vocês nem imaginam como ver esse post no Reefbuilders me deixa contente.
> 
> É assim mesmo... vamos mostrar ao Mundo que os Tugas são do melhor! 
> 
> Parabéns Ricardo, eu vi logo que este vídeo ia ter sucesso, tens aí um sistema altamente.


*Ricardo*,

Muito obrigado pela divulgação do Sistema *ReefPRATA*.

Aqui:http://www.h2oplusomething.com/index...id=5&Itemid=62

Abraço




> Apareceu no reefbuilders...
> lol
> tinha de ser tuga...é mesmo para dizer que só não somos os melhores do mundo porque não queremos...
> 
> 
> Parabéns Ricardo!
> 
> Eles fazem lá umas perguntas espero que possas responder! não sei se dominas o inglês mas se não eu posso ajudar.


Olá *António*,

Continuo a gostar mais da nossa língua materna :SbSourire: , já deixei uma pequena mensagem no reefbuilders.
Sempre podes argumentar um pouco mais se assim o entenderes :Pracima: 

Obrigado, pela disponibilidade.




> Bom dia
> 
> Parabéns Ricardo por todo o teu sistema. Clean, soft, genius, brilliant!
> A inveja é feia... eh eh!
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Olá *Pedro*,

O *ReefPRATA*, é um pouco de todos nós que fazemos parte desta comunidade* REEFFORUM*, que adoramos e respeitamos 
e nunca banalizando este maravilhoso HOBBY.

Obrigado pelas palavras dirigidas. :SbOk:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Fantástico!!!

Eu também comprei um brinquedo destes (já há 1 ano e tal... :Admirado: ) que era para montar no meu futuro aquário. O meu é de 80Kg!

Ainda não montei e pori isso estou com 2 dúvidas:

1 - Colocaste alguma "coisa" para disfarçar os furos feitos na caixa de madeira por onde passam os fios de suporte?
2 - Como seguraste os fios de suporte ao rolo metálico?

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Fantástico!!!
> 
> Eu também comprei um brinquedo destes (já há 1 ano e tal...) que era para montar no meu futuro aquário. O meu é de 80Kg!
> 
> Ainda não montei e pori isso estou com 2 dúvidas:
> 
> 1 - Colocaste alguma "coisa" para disfarçar os furos feitos na caixa de madeira por onde passam os fios de suporte?
> 2 - Como seguraste os fios de suporte ao rolo metálico?


Olá* Hugo*,

*1*-Tenho aqui umas peças que poderia colocar, mas os furos por onde passam os fios de suporte estão bem perfeitos e por isso não coloquei.(os fios nem tocam na caixa de madeira, pois estão bem no centro dos orifícios por onde passam).

*2*-Segurei da seguinte forma, apliquei duas braçadeira de metal a envolver o tubo onde se encontra o motor, passei os fios e fiz o aperto com uma chave de fendas de maneira com que não oxcila-se.
Ficou bem preso, é simples...
Se montares este sistema no teu aquário e se sentires duvidas manda-me uma MP, que eu te ajudo... :Pracima: 

Espero ter ajudado.!

Abraço :SbOk:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Obrigado Ricardo!

Podes especificar que peças são essas, mesmo não as tendo colocadas?
Alguma foto ou mesmo imagem na net...

Ando louco à procura de qualquer coisa que disfarce de forma esteticamente aceitável, furos em pladur... :yb663:

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Obrigado Ricardo!
> 
> Podes especificar que peças são essas, mesmo não as tendo colocadas?
> Alguma foto ou mesmo imagem na net...
> 
> Ando louco à procura de qualquer coisa que disfarce de forma esteticamente aceitável, furos em pladur...


*Hugo*, 

As peças que eu me refiro fazem parte dos acessórios de suporte da calha, são as que se ficção no tecto e que encaixam na perfeição
nos orifícios por onde passam os fios de suporte.

Quanto a tua questão para disfarçar os furos no pladur, bem assim de repente não me ocorre nada mas uma boa casa de bricolagem terá
algum tipo de solução (digo eu).
Sorry.!

 :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Até os alemães se passam.... http://www.reefnews.eu/?p=9648  :Big Grin:

----------


## joaoTomas

Tens em altas Ricardo!! 

Mete mais umas fotos dos corais que tens aí, o pessoal quer ver isso ao pormenor.

----------


## Ricardo Prata

Fotos,

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Parabéns, cores muito boas!  :Smile:

----------


## sergiorslopes

> Obrigado Ricardo!
> 
> Podes especificar que peças são essas, mesmo não as tendo colocadas?
> Alguma foto ou mesmo imagem na net...
> 
> Ando louco à procura de qualquer coisa que disfarce de forma esteticamente aceitável, furos em pladur...


Hugo, existem aquelas buchas auto-roscantes de plastico para pladur... apenas precisas de cortar a extremidade para que o cabo passe e roscares a bucha no furo.Como elas têm um genero de gola fica perfeito.

Se fizeres uma pesquisa no google imagens por "buchas pladur" verás do que falo. Encontras facilmente este tipo de buchas no aki ou leroy.

Alguma dúvida dispõe.

Abraço

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Hugo, existem aquelas buchas auto-roscantes de plastico para pladur... apenas precisas de cortar a extremidade para que o cabo passe e roscares a bucha no furo.Como elas têm um genero de gola fica perfeito.
> 
> Se fizeres uma pesquisa no google imagens por "buchas pladur" verás do que falo. Encontras facilmente este tipo de buchas no aki ou leroy.
> 
> Alguma dúvida dispõe.
> 
> Abraço


Sei o que é!
Tá bem visto sim senhor!  :Pracima: 

Ricardo, grandes fotos mais uma vez! :yb677:

----------


## Ricardo Prata

Olá, 

Uma actualização...!



Abraço.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

os seus corais são de meter inveja  :yb665:  quais são os segredos????? :Olá:  excelentes cores

----------


## joaoTomas

Muito bom Ricardo, um aquario de referencia sem duvida!!! 
Metia aí era um ou 2 cirurgiões  :Wink: 

Abraço

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Espantástico!!! :Palmas:

----------


## Ana Claudia

Olá desaparecido

Espero que estaja tudo bem ctg e com o aqua.
Para quando o café?
O teu nigricans? Não o vejo nas ultimas fotos, o que lhe aonteceu?

----------


## Ricardo Prata

Olá, agradeço a todos os elogios direccionados o *ReefPRATA* e espero continuar com esta ética...!
Continua tudo na máxima da tranquilidade, quanto o Nigricans não sei porque motivo mas perdi o peixe, foi a única baixa que tive no aquário ate agora.!!! 
O aquário faz hoje 5 meses depois da sua montagem.




Muito obrigado.

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas Ricardo..

Continua como de costume muito bom ... A par com o do Marco madeira , era um dos aquarios que me despertam curiosidade de ver ao vivo, ai por "baixo". ...
Agora é ver crescer ...

Abração

----------


## joaoTomas

Está Brutal!!!

Abraço.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, está espectacular, temos de combinar uma troca de visitas aos nosso aquas?!

Cumps.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Muito, muito bom Ricardo! Parabens!!!  :Palmas:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Ricardo

Muitos parabéns pelo sistema, 5 *****
Como consegues manter esse areão assim, até me faz ficar com inveja

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Olá Ricardo
> 
> Muitos parabéns pelo sistema, 5 *****
> Como consegues manter esse areão assim, até me faz ficar com inveja



Olá* Paulo*,

Eu aspiro a areia sempre que faço as TPAS tbm tenho uma camada super fina de areia (1 cm), logo se torna um pouco fácil!

Foto macro.


Obrigado.

----------


## Ricardo Prata

Olá, obrigado a todos...!

Ficam umas fotos.
Continuo a não perceber nada de fotografia...















Abraço.

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Muito, muito bom Ricardo! Parabens!!!


*Marco*,

Continuo com falta de nutrientes no aquário!

Vê só esta foto um frag que um amigo me ofereceu e ja se nota bem a diferença era mais escura no tronco! :SbRireLarme2: 



15 dias após de entrar no aquário!!!

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Está Brutal!!!
> 
> Abraço.


*João*, 

Vê só as peças...





Obrigado, abraço.

----------


## Ricardo Piriquito

Boas Ricardo,

Que lindo aquário, nota-se muita dedicação tanto no layout como na escolha das peças, só acho que as fotos não demonstram a qualidade do mesmo pois nisso vejo pouca dedicação.. :P


cumprimentos e boas actualizações  :Big Grin: 
Ricardo

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

os corais cada vez melhores........... :yb677:

----------


## joaoTomas

> *João*, 
> 
> Vê só as peças...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obrigado, abraço.


Fogo deixas os meus corais morrer à fome!!!!! lol tou a brincar, realmente nota-se a diferença!!! Força aí
Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Boas Ricardo,
> 
> Que lindo aquário, nota-se muita dedicação tanto no layout como na escolha das peças, só acho que as fotos não demonstram a qualidade do mesmo pois nisso vejo pouca dedicação.. :P
> 
> 
> cumprimentos e boas actualizações 
> Ricardo


Olá *Ricardo*,

Concordo plenamente as fotos poderiam ser bem melhores mas entendo muito pouco ainda, não por falta de equipamento mas sim por não estar a dar atenção suficiente  quando utilizo a maquina, por vezes sinto-me muito envergonhado por isso mesmo...!
Prometo melhorar.

Obrigado pelas palavras.

Cumps

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Ricardo,

Parabéns pelo aquário! Está a ficar cada vez melhor e estás com umas cores brutais. O teu layout está muito bem conseguido, só espero conseguir fazer algo assim no meu nos próximos dias  :Big Grin:  Tens de me dar umas dicas. 

Quanto à falta de nutrientes, concordo contigo... algumas acroporas estão um pouco pálidas. Não que estejam mal, mas não estão com aquela cor que a gente gosta. A melhor maneira de ver se tens poucos nutrientes no aquário é pelas montiporas, e a tua montipora está um pouco pálida, por isso dou-te razão. Com os corais assim torna-se mais propicio o aparecimento dos AEFW, toma cuidado com isso e vai-te mantendo atento.  :Wink: 

Como falamos no FB, podes sempre adicionar mais peixes. Também existem alguns produtos que podem ajudar nisso, como o fitoplâncton ou aminoácidos, o que andas a fazer de produtos?
Se calhar andas a fazer demasiadas TPA's (se é que isso existe  :Big Grin: ). Nesta fase em que tens poucos peixes e poucos nutrientes também podes espaçar as TPA's para 1x por mês. 

Um abraço,

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Ricardo...
O Ricardo Pinto já te deu umas dicas sobre a falta de nutrientes. Carrega um pouco mais na comida ou acrescenta uns peixes vais ver que recompões logo isso. De qualquer maneira está muito bom é só uma questão de afinares um pouco a não ser que esteja a teu gosto!
A ver se passo por ai para dar uma olhada no aqua.

----------


## Diogo Medina

Bom dia Ricardo.

Este aquário é uma das maiores "coladelas" aqui do forum e nem meio ano tem! Parabens pelo que ja atingiu!

----------


## Marco Madeira

Bem, depois da visita a este magnifico reef, nem sei por onde começar!!
Água translucida, cores soberbas, polipos bem abertos.... os vidros nem parecem lá estar, nunca vi um sistema tao clean e tao limpo!
As cores estao todas lá, muito boas, não estão palidos como as fotos passam, o Ricardo é que não  consegue passar bem as cores dos corais, tem de pedir umas aulas aos gurus das fotos.
O aquário, sump, movel e o excelente sistema de elevação da calha mostram bem a qualidade da dedicação dada ao sistema pelo Ricardo tornando o reef espantoso em apenas 5 meses. Daqui a mais 5 ou 6 meses estara excelente, quando os corais estiverem maiores e a seleção dos corais esteja finalmente feita.

Muito obrigado Ricardo pela recepção, simpatia e convivio, fez-me recordar outros tempos!! Parabéns!!

----------


## João S Silva

Boas Ricardo, tenho estado acompanhar a evolução do teu aquário e sem duvida que estás a tornar-lo num tanque de ileição, a escolha das peças muito bem pensadas e adquadas aos "spot's", as cores são magnificas também nota-se perfeitamente os polipos bem esticadinhos dos corais, mas tenho pena de não conseguires traduzir nas fotos essa qualidade, com tempo e paciencia irás entender te com a maquina e os resultados vão aparecer, no sistema acho que já te tinha dito que mais uma vortech ai sem duvida que ajudava te a ter uma circulação mais suave visto por vezes usares a sunsun, para finalizar acho que mais um peixito ou outro iria te trazer beneficios mais não fosse para existir mais movimento.

Aquele abraço

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Bem, depois da visita a este magnifico reef, nem sei por onde começar!!
> Água translucida, cores soberbas, polipos bem abertos.... os vidros nem parecem lá estar, nunca vi um sistema tao clean e tao limpo!
> As cores estao todas lá, muito boas, não estão palidos como as fotos passam, o Ricardo é que não  consegue passar bem as cores dos corais, tem de pedir umas aulas aos gurus das fotos.
> O aquário, sump, movel e o excelente sistema de elevação da calha mostram bem a qualidade da dedicação dada ao sistema pelo Ricardo tornando o reef espantoso em apenas 5 meses. Daqui a mais 5 ou 6 meses estara excelente, quando os corais estiverem maiores e a seleção dos corais esteja finalmente feita.
> 
> Muito obrigado Ricardo pela recepção, simpatia e convivio, fez-me recordar outros tempos!! Parabéns!!



*Marco*,

Muito, muito obrigado adorei a tua companhia, fico satisfeito por teres gostado do Reef!
Volta sempre assim que entenderes, deixas-me sem palavras  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: .

Quanto o recordar outros tempos, posso dizer que é mesmo assim nós que andamos neste hobby já a algum tempo, acabamos por ter um  olhar de uma outra forma...

Obrigado mesmo... :SbOk: 

Abraço.

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Boas Ricardo, tenho estado acompanhar a evolução do teu aquário e sem duvida que estás a tornar-lo num tanque de ileição, a escolha das peças muito bem pensadas e adquadas aos "spot's", as cores são magnificas também nota-se perfeitamente os polipos bem esticadinhos dos corais, mas tenho pena de não conseguires traduzir nas fotos essa qualidade, com tempo e paciencia irás entender te com a maquina e os resultados vão aparecer, no sistema acho que já te tinha dito que mais uma vortech ai sem duvida que ajudava te a ter uma circulação mais suave visto por vezes usares a sunsun, para finalizar acho que mais um peixito ou outro iria te trazer beneficios mais não fosse para existir mais movimento.
> 
> Aquele abraço





> Bom dia Ricardo.
> 
> Este aquário é uma das maiores "coladelas" aqui do forum e nem meio ano tem! Parabens pelo que ja atingiu!





> Olá Ricardo,
> 
> Parabéns pelo aquário! Está a ficar cada vez melhor e estás com umas cores brutais. O teu layout está muito bem conseguido, só espero conseguir fazer algo assim no meu nos próximos dias  Tens de me dar umas dicas. 
> 
> Quanto à falta de nutrientes, concordo contigo... algumas acroporas estão um pouco pálidas. Não que estejam mal, mas não estão com aquela cor que a gente gosta. A melhor maneira de ver se tens poucos nutrientes no aquário é pelas montiporas, e a tua montipora está um pouco pálida, por isso dou-te razão. Com os corais assim torna-se mais propicio o aparecimento dos AEFW, toma cuidado com isso e vai-te mantendo atento. 
> 
> Como falamos no FB, podes sempre adicionar mais peixes. Também existem alguns produtos que podem ajudar nisso, como o fitoplâncton ou aminoácidos, o que andas a fazer de produtos?
> Se calhar andas a fazer demasiadas TPA's (se é que isso existe ). Nesta fase em que tens poucos peixes e poucos nutrientes também podes espaçar as TPA's para 1x por mês. 
> 
> Um abraço,





> os corais cada vez melhores...........


Obrigado a todos.

Em breve haverá novidades....!

 :SbOk:

----------


## Diogo Medina

Boa tarde Ricardo.

Mais uma vez os meus parabens. Esta satisfeito com o Nac 66?

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Boa tarde Ricardo.
> 
> Mais uma vez os meus parabens. Esta satisfeito com o Nac 66?


Olá* Diogo*,

Sim estou satisfeito, neste momento ainda responde pela positiva, encontra-se bem afinado e limpo logo ajuda muito na sua performance, mas reconheço que num futuro próximo vou ter que fazer um upgrade para ter uma margem de manobra bem melhor para o que estou a pensar fazer!

Obrg  :SbOk: 

Fica um pequeno video do meu reactor de Bio-Pellets em funcionamento  no meu sistema, 
com cerca de 200 ml e um fluxo de agua a passar no seu interior de 1000 litros/hora.

----------


## Ricardo Prata

Actualização:





Abraço

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Muito bonito, e cores espetaculares

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

está espectacular. e esse achiles  :Smile:  é o meu peixe favorito

Pedro

----------


## João S Silva

brother isso tá cheio de bom aspecto essa reviravolta no layout não gosto tanto já te tinha dito, mas no entanto acredito que essa mudança ainda não tenha acabado visto ver ai espaço livre para algumas novidades será isso?
O rei do aquario tá lindo gordo e cheio de vida, continua nesse caminho que estás ir muito bem
Abraço

----------


## PauloOliveira

Está brutal amigo ... Muito muito bom ...
Ficou ai uma bela ilha de sps , agora falta saber o que vai sair desse lado esquerdo ... 
Quanto ao novo rei do aquário ... Está lindo e cheio de vontade ...

Abração amigo ...

----------


## joaoTomas

Está lindo, o aspecto clean que transmite com as cores brutais dos corais faz um conjuto espectacular! 

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Está lindo, o aspecto clean que transmite com as cores brutais dos corais faz um conjuto espectacular! 
> 
> Abraço





> Está brutal amigo ... Muito muito bom ...
> Ficou ai uma bela ilha de sps , agora falta saber o que vai sair desse lado esquerdo ... 
> Quanto ao novo rei do aquário ... Está lindo e cheio de vontade ...
> 
> Abração amigo ...





> está espectacular. e esse achiles  é o meu peixe favorito
> 
> Pedro


*Olá*,

Obrigado mais uma vez... :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> brother isso tá cheio de bom aspecto essa reviravolta no layout não gosto tanto já te tinha dito, mas no entanto acredito que essa mudança ainda não tenha acabado visto ver ai espaço livre para algumas novidades será isso?
> O rei do aquario tá lindo gordo e cheio de vida, continua nesse caminho que estás ir muito bem
> Abraço


Olá *João*,

A reviravolta no layout deve-se a umas novas entradas que irão ocorrer em breve, espécies bem diferentes que estou para colocar,
tu sabes +/- o que eu pretendo fazer....
Quanto o peixe ta bom sim pelo menos até a data, mas pelo que eu tenho observado dele,  trata-se de um peixe que requer uma atenção 
especial o que torna um entusiasmo extra, ele é bem activo, come mesmo muito: Folhas de Algas duas vezes por dia de manha dou alga green e a tarde dou nori e artémia c/sem alho e misis e ciclopeze este ultimo para dar um gosto especial a comida.
Em breve quero comprar um granulado que me foi sugerido por um amigo  para testar na sua dieta.

Aproveito para agradecer todas as dicas dadas pelos seguintes membros: *Marco Madeira*, *Marcos Cavaleiro*, e *Carlos Mota*, muito obrigado por tudo.!

Adaptação, praticamente 2 horas:



 Após uns dias, já no aquário:



Abraço

----------


## Marco Madeira

O peixe está bem bonito Ricardo... parabéns  :Pracima: , agora é enche-lo que comida para estar sempre gordo!
Dos corais já nem falo...  :yb677: 

Abraço!

----------


## PauloOliveira

Sim dos corais ja nem vale a pena falar ...  :Wink:   :Wink: 
Agora o peixe está Brutal, Muito bom mesmo , como diz o Marco Comidinha para ele andar sempre Gordinho ...

Abraço e Parabéns por manteres um dos aquários mais bonitos e Sóbrios, que por aqui andam, isto na minha opinião e não desfazendo muitos outros que também estão igualmente Bons, mas este no meu prisma tem ai um toque especial ...

----------


## Ricardo Prata

*Olá*,

 foto...

----------


## PauloOliveira

Brutalll ... Está do melhor amigo ... Parabéns ...

----------


## Cesar Soares

Muito bom Ricardo! 
Os meus sinceros parabéns!!  :Palmas:

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Brutalll ... Está do melhor amigo ... Parabéns ...


*Paulo*,

obrigado :SbOk2: 




> Muito bom Ricardo! 
> Os meus sinceros parabéns!!


*Cesar*,

Obrigado, abraço. :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

o aquario está cada vez melhor :SbOk2: 

o fotografo é que piorou :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665: 

vê lá se perdes um tempito a ler umas coisas na net para fazer melhor que isso, de andar sempre a limpar os vidros é mesquinhez demais :Coradoeolhos: 



.

----------


## João Soares

Muito bom. Parabéns. 
Como está o Achilles? É sempre um desafio manter um.
Keep up the good work.

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Muito bom. Parabéns. 
> Como está o Achilles? É sempre um desafio manter um.
> Keep up the good work.


Ola *João*,

Infelizmente não consegui manter o peixe, quando tudo parecia estar bem....não sei explicar!!

Obrigado.

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> boas
> 
> o aquario está cada vez melhor
> 
> o fotografo é que piorou
> 
> vê lá se perdes um tempito a ler umas coisas na net para fazer melhor que isso, de andar sempre a limpar os vidros é mesquinhez demais
> 
> 
> ...


Olá* Mota*,

Fica registado o chamado de atenção, prometo melhorar e estudar mais....!



 :yb665:

----------


## Rita Bezerra

:Olá: 
Está lindissimo :yb677: 

Parabéns

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> Ola *João*,
> 
> Infelizmente não consegui manter o peixe, quando tudo parecia estar bem....não sei explicar!!
> 
> Obrigado.


Olá Ricardo,

No vídeo anterior o achiles parece estar em muito boa forma, activo e a comer bem. Podes tentar explicar melhor o que se terá passado? É que eu ontem também comprei um e a comer igualmente bem.

abraço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Lamento a perda do Achilles...

Sobre o que terá causado, poderá ter a ver com o reef ter níveis de nutrientes baixos (favorecendo os SPS) mas em contrapartida ter poucas algas/micro-algas para os cirurgiões herbívoros se alimentarem?

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Olá Ricardo,
> 
> No vídeo anterior o achiles parece estar em muito boa forma, activo e a comer bem. Podes tentar explicar melhor o que se terá passado? É que eu ontem também comprei um e a comer igualmente bem.
> 
> abraço


Olá *Ricardo*,

Sim, ele comia mt bem e era mt activo no aquario, fiz varios testes para tentar perceber o que tinha acontecido, mas nao consegui chegar a conclusão alguma.

Talvez falta de sorte...!

Abraço.




> Boas,
> 
> Lamento a perda do Achilles...
> 
> Sobre o que terá causado, poderá ter a ver com o reef ter níveis de nutrientes baixos (favorecendo os SPS) mas em contrapartida ter poucas algas/micro-algas para os cirurgiões herbívoros se alimentarem?



Olá *Artur*,

Pode ate ser, mas enquanto que ele esteve no aquário posso  dizer que subiram um pouco os nutrientes, logo contradiz um pouco, não me cresceram algas algumas mas, sim notou-se mt bem.

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Prata

Actualização:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Ricardo está um espectaculo! 

Abraço
Pedro

----------


## Rodolfo Rodrigues

Está realmente muito sóbrio mas com uma beleza... meu deus!!!

Gostei muito do que vi  :Wink: 

Boa continuação \o>

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, parabéns,está lindissimo?

Quando trocamos de visitas aos nossos aquas, somos praticamente vizinhos.

Cumps.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Muito bom

----------


## Pedro Maia

Parabens Ricardo estao com umas cores espetaculares  :Palmas:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Agora ainda está melhor ... parecem confeitos de cores vibrantes  :SbSourire:  





Olha lá, isto parece um confeito tipo Bertie Bott, isso tem sabor a pistácio? Eu gosto de Pistácios! ... e espero que gostes também! porque foi com boa intenção que foi para ti ... alias por mim só podia ir para ti ; :Wink:   ; :Wink:   ; :Wink:  ... alias olhando para as outras peças isso deve ser a montra marinha de recife da da Honey Dukes ou o balcão que vende os famosos feijões Bertie Bott's   ; :Wink:  ... 




















> A limpeza do sistema é toda feita por mim, não tenho equipa de limpeza


Ora aí está, se queremos as coisas bem feitas, temos de ser nós a fazer!, a "equipa de limpeza" na maior parte dos casos que conheço, é mais uma decoração do que outra coisa.

Esses "confeitos marinhos" estão bonitos e bem tratados, um dia colocamos um de cor e sabor a Pistácio (basta seleccionar pela cor, não é necessário provar  :Big Grin:  )  lá na Lagoa.

Parabéns pelo desempenho :SbBravo: .

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Fantástico não faz justiça ao aquário! Adorei a ilha de sps :yb677:

----------

